# ATVflash



## tysell29 (5 Mars 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un petit disque dur  externe USB de 40GB . Puis-je l'utiliser
pour installer ATV flash  sur l'appleTV ?.
Si la clé USB est nécessaire qu'elle en est la raison ?

merci,Steph.


----------



## glabeus (10 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi utiliser un disque externe ? Il te suffit d'une clé USB (minimum 1GB)

En fait, tu :

- télécharges le logiciel ATVFlash sur ton Mac et tu lances le logiciel
- tu l'installes sur une clé USB (minimum 1 GB)
- AppleTV éteinte, tu branches la clé USB à l'arrière
- tu allumes l'Apple TV, l'installation d'ATVFlash se fait automatiquement
- tu éteins l'AppleTV, tu enlèves la clé USB et tu rallumes l'AppleTV

Le suivi est assez rapide. Quand une nouvelle version du logiciel AppleTV sort, au maximum 2/3 jours après tu as la version AppleTV qui lui correspond.

Si tu as besoin d'autres infos, n'hésites pas


----------



## tysell29 (11 Mars 2010)

Salut,

Le disque externe , je l'avais sous la main . J 'ai acheté une clé usb et fait l'installation , tout
marche à merveille .

merci,steph.


----------



## napalmatt (12 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Simple curiosité, ça te réinitialise le disque dur ? Dois tu refaire une synchronisation iTunes ? Et d'ailleurs, vois tu toujours ton ATV dans iTunes ?


----------



## tysell29 (13 Mars 2010)

Salut ,

Q1) Q2) Non ,  j'ai fait un petit saut sur le site ATVflash :

Will installing or updating aTV Flash delete my synced media or change my settings?
No. Installing or updating aTV Flash will not affect any of your synced media or settings that are currently on the AppleTV. The standard functionality of the AppleTV will not change one bit.

Est-ce que l'installation ou la mise à jour de Flash aTV (va) supprimer mes fichiers multimédias synchronisés ou modifier mes réglages?
Non Installer ou mettre à jour Flash aTV n'affectera aucun de vos médias synchronisés ou des paramètres qui sont actuellement sur le AppleTV. Les fonctionnalités standard de l'AppleTV ne changera pas une miette.

Q3)  OUI oui.

Pour moi , l'intérêt est de pouvoir utiliser un disque externe  . Les DVD ( vidéo_ts ) sont reconnus sans soucis , plus
besoin de conversion ( très très très gros gains de temps et de qualité ). 

Merci, Steph.


----------



## napalmatt (13 Mars 2010)

Merci pour le retour, j'avais la flemme d'aller sur le site..!
Je l'utilise uniquement pour la musique, mais certaines upgrades proposées peuvent clairement être intéressantes pour ceux qui l'utilisent avec une télévision.


----------

